# Oatmeal and honey soap



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had a request from a couple of people at the farmer's market I sell at for oatmeal and honey soap. The only oil that I use is Olive oil. I found one recipe on the internet that said for 1 pound of oil use 1/8 cup honey and 1/4 cup oatmeal--these were two different recipies--one for honey soap, and one for oatmeal. I want to make 1 soap with BOTH honey and oatmeal. Could you please advise on how much of these ingredients to use. Do I add the oatmeal and honey at trace? 
Thanks!
Christine


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know about olive oils soap specifically, but I make my coconut, canola, caster and shea butter "Oatmeal, Milk and Honey soap (a seven pound batch)with about 1/2 cup honey, and one cup very finely ground oatmeal. I add both at thin trace, although you could add before if you want to. I've used varying amounts of both the oatmeal and honey in the seven pound batch, and what I'm looking for is a med. dark brown soap with lots of "scrub", but not too much. So these amounts work well for me.
Good luck,
Anita


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I add 1 tablespoon of fine ground oats per pound of oils and 1 teaspoon of honey. Since I don't use a SB much, if at all, after I add my lye, I will warm my honey and SB it into my oils first so it gets incorporated really well. For the oats, once my lye & milk are mixed in well I will pour some soap into a bowl with the oats and get it mixed well then dump into the main pot. Helps keep from getting clumps of oats.


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks! I'll let you know how it turns out!
Christine


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use a big ole hand of oatmeal for each 2 pounds of soap and a squirt of honey. I let my stick blender grind up the oats for me and I put a squirt of honey in right before I pour. Putting in too much honey heats my soap up so much it destroys my textured tops. Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I just made this yesterday; I use 1 cup ground oatmeal (blender) and 2-3 tsp honey in a 5 lb batch. I like it light on the honey and heavy on the oatmeal.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone find that their Oatmeal and Honey soap is quite a bit softer than their other soaps? I use the same recipe for all of my soaps pretty much and this one only lasts about half as long as a normal bar. Am I using to much honey or somesuch? I use 11oz of honey for a 12 lb batch. Is that to much?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I add beeswax to my OMH bars too, so they turn out quite hard. I use 1 t ppo of honey, & about 1 oz ground oats ppo.


----------

